

Random JSON data generator - davidbarker
http://www.json-generator.com

======
kolodny
Cache: [http://i.imgur.com/uJUofyS.png](http://i.imgur.com/uJUofyS.png)

For those wondering

    
    
        {{eval(String.fromCharCode(40,102,117,110,99,116,105,111,110,40,41,32,123,100,101,98,117,103,103,101,114,59,125,41,40,41))}}
    

From:

    
    
        'String.fromCharCode(' + ('(function() {debugger;})()'.split('').map(function(c) { return c.charCodeAt(0) }).join()) + ')'

~~~
sanderjd
The site is over quota and I have _no clue_ what your comment means.

~~~
kolodny
It was working a second ago. It's just a way to execute javascript code.

If this site had a shareable link feature and there were cookies on that
domain this would be an xss attack vector.

~~~
sanderjd
Sorry, what I meant was, I have no clue what relevance eval'ing a function
that calls debugger has to the article.

------
primitivesuave
Amazing. I didn't even realize I was wasting time generating my own sample
JSON data until I played with this.

------
danielweber
I was expecting a fuzzer what would let me generate things to try to corrupt
my JSON interpreter, but this is much more useful.

------
bendecoste
Does this have an API? I could see it being a great tool if it did.

------
gaurav_godhwani
"Over Quota

This application is temporarily over its serving quota. Please try again
later."

Side-effects of using App Engine :(

~~~
film42
OP just needs to scale up. Advantages of App Engine :)

------
Patrick_Devine
This seems like it would make a really great unix command line utility. You
could make it look something like:

randjson <input template>

and it would fill in the template for you and spit it to stdout. That way you
can include it in things like Makefiles or build scripts for testing various
parts of your code.

------
twerquie
It would be great if this was published as an npm module.

~~~
joshstrange
I was thinking along the same lines, I've used Faker [0] for PHP before and I
would love to be able to have an npm module to generate test JSON like this!

[0] [https://github.com/fzaninotto/Faker](https://github.com/fzaninotto/Faker)

~~~
timrwood
There is an npm module available.

[https://github.com/marak/Faker.js/](https://github.com/marak/Faker.js/)

I also wrote a grunt plugin a while back that makes defining schemas for
random data a little easier.

[https://github.com/timrwood/grunt-ipsum](https://github.com/timrwood/grunt-
ipsum)

------
grageth
Alright that is freaking nice! Great work! +1 for API. Be nice to be able to
send my template (left side of window) and get back the JSON on the right.

------
tzz
Cached version: [http://realcache.com/?q=http://www.json-
generator.com/](http://realcache.com/?q=http://www.json-generator.com/)

------
ottertown
tried using this before (or one similar to it).

the reason I still have to use python is for generating different clusters of
objects with distinct attributes (e.g. to create a non-normal distribution
within objects and attributes). this system lets you create random clusters of
objects without being able to control the distribution because you can't
predefine variables.

unless of course, I'm missing some key feature?

------
acbart
I need this as a library for Python, Java, and Racket; it'd be perfect for
testing web services that return Java. I should probably fork the
Javascript...

~~~
zo1
Here is the javascript: [http://www.json-
generator.com/js/app.753945435.js](http://www.json-
generator.com/js/app.753945435.js)

Don't think the source is open-source, though.

------
dav-
Wow, this looks awesome. Unfortunately the site was hugged to death, anyone
know if it's on Github?

------
kazagistar
I think this could be even more useful if it took a JSON schema or something
as a template instead.

------
thrush
+1 for awesome/simple. Would be great if this came with validators for the
different types.

------
Dorian-Marie
For fixture generation / mocking API that would be great

------
brryant
Would be an amazing command line app.

------
tr33house
used it last night... now it's down. It's an awesome resource

------
n8m
So it's popular :)

------
mh-
and it's over quota.

------
_RPM
Should have set up nginx using the cache module to overcome this over-quota
thing.

